# Triiodothyronine and Serotonin. T3 withdrawal.



## Zero (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello,

Male, 32 y.o, slim with slight belly fat. Hashimoto. Morning temp 95.5 F, border high glucose, excessive triglycerides, diastolic b.p. 85-90 mmHg (I had low b.p. in the past, less than 70. I take approx 140mcg T4.

I tried combination therapy several times, I feel better, however my temperature decreases further and more importantly - my erection strenght drops significantly. I think it's due 5-HT1A receptor desensitisation. Triiodothyronine acts in similar fashion to SSRI's, it potentiates serotonin neurotransmision. I took SSRI's in the past and I never recover completely. Mianserin helped a lot and I'm still on it, but it also messes with thyroid (shouldn't take it).

So my question, what to do? 20mcg of T3 destroyed my sex life, I barely tolerate 5mcg. I think I'll go into CT3M, like 3.25-5 mcg of T3. What do you think?

Edit:

So I am weaning off T3 (again). Feel terrible (again). Will stabilise soon. Triiodothyronine plays heavily with neurotransmitters for sure. I don't believe you folks. Feeling well/unwell is nothing. Loading Cytomel is like taking antidepressants. Hopefully I don't have impaired cellular response, or crippled conversion (gene), but it looks like that's the case.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When you say "combination therapy" what do you mean? T3 and T4 meds?

How is your testosterone?

Can you share any recent lab results (with ranges)?


----------



## Zero (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, T4+T3. Last time my testosterone was low, estradiol high, prolactine in mid-reference. Mianserin should take care of it, so no SERMs, or AI would be necessary I hope. I'll do my next bloodwork soon.

It was a matter of two weeks, hormones shouldn't act so fast. I feel it's a serotonin thing.

Recent:

T4 dose 150mcg

TSH 0.255 (0.55-4)

Triglicerides 208 (n/a -150) <-- yeah it was with fish oil, however I was eating a lot then

Glucose 96 (70-99)

June '15

T4 dose: 125mcg

TSH 0.9 (0.55-4.0)
FT3 5.76 (3.5-6.5)
FT4 18.45 (11.5-22.7)
Triglyceride 133 (n/a-150)
Alkaline phosphatase 60 (38-126)
Calcium 2.4 (2.1-2.55)
Glucose 85 (70-99)
Ferritin 174.7 (22-322)
Vit B12 607 (211-911)

September '15
T4 dose 112mcg
T3 dose 7.5mcg

TSH 6.788 (0.55-4.0)
FT3 5.15 (3.5-6.5)
FT4 13.47 (11.5-22.7)

I can do more exercises and go strictly paleo, but last labs concern me a lot, however still less than blood pressure. 90 mmHg is a madness.

Edit:

I think I feel better when I'm slight "hypo" according to TSH at least. Weird thing, one to three days after starting T3 I had better erections than usual, but after weeks it's getting worse.


----------



## Zero (Dec 12, 2015)

About a month maximum, but I tried it like a five times and I'll try again in the future.


----------

